# Caught a tagged striper



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I Fished for a few hours this morning. I saw a striper hitting on some bait and I threw at him but wouldn't eat. I figured I better stay in the area for a while in the event I saw him again. I ended getting snagged up on my trolling rig and went back to break it free. As I went back to the snag,I decided to cast in my yozuri a couple times. On the last slow retrieve, this beauty came up from the depths and ate it. After a short fight, got him in the boat. He measured just over 29" and had a tag in him. Has any caught a local fish with a tag?


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Chaps, what a beauty!
I've not ever caught a tagged one.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a fine one. Congrats.

What happened to your finger? Someone punch you in the nose? :whistling:


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice fish see that post about saving the striped bass Good picture to send them


----------



## frugalphysio (Jun 1, 2016)

Wow! Impressive fish man!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That's a nice one !







Well shoot !


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Darn thing was in Office!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Did it taste any different? Nice fish.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Beautiful fish!!!! Congrats on the fine catch bro


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I never caught 1 with a tag but did the tag have any info on it, at all?


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> I never caught 1 with a tag but did the tag have any info on it, at all?


It had a three digit number on it. I'd like to find out more information. I will probably call Fwc on Monday


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Bodupp said:


> That's a fine one. Congrats.
> 
> What happened to your finger? Someone punch you in the nose? :whistling:


Ha ha. A jack stand did it to me and damn it hurt.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

The one chase caught the other night had a tag in it. Didn't realize it til later when I looked at the pic. We released all the fish. Where was this tag on it and what color?


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Jason said:


> The one chase caught the other night had a tag in it. Didn't realize it til later when I looked at the pic. We released all the fish. Where was this tag on it and what color?


It's blue in color and was on left side near dorsal fin. I released this fish also


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

nice fish! I've caught a handful of stripers and never a one with a tag in it.. Great job 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

I caught one last year with a tag (or maybe it was the year before last). I took a picture of the tag and they gave me the whole history of the fish. very interesting. by your picture, it looks like we caught it in the same spot!


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

I've caught one out of yellow river with a tag and one out of blackwater with a tag. Now that I've taken to targeting them, I'm having terrible luck. I guess I will go back to speck fishing or bass fishing and continue to catch them by accident. The only problem when I do that is usually my gear is too light for the conditions and I end up breaking them off, breaking rods, seizing up reels, or getting a lure back without a hook on it. Strong fish!


----------



## CaptainPJ (Dec 22, 2016)

I caught a tagged amberjack a couple years ago. The tag was from Mote. I measured the fish multiple ways, weighed it, took a couple pictures while measuring and promptly ate it. I E mailed Mote the info and they sent me a couple T shirts.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

The Real Amarillo Palmira said:


> I've caught one out of yellow river with a tag and one out of blackwater with a tag. Now that I've taken to targeting them, I'm having terrible luck. I guess I will go back to speck fishing or bass fishing and continue to catch them by accident. The only problem when I do that is usually my gear is too light for the conditions and I end up breaking them off, breaking rods, seizing up reels, or getting a lure back without a hook on it. Strong fish!


I like to say I target but I usually fish for specks and if I see them busting or notice unusual activity, I will start throwing a jerk rapapla or something similar. This one came on a yozuri crystal minnow


----------



## HarleyMan (Nov 5, 2015)

Very nice fish, congrats and please let us all know the open come of the tag. Thanks for the input.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Chaps that is a beautiful fish! Congrats! Right now I am working to try and keep the hatchery striped bass program alive as it is currently on the chopping block. Do you mind me using your photo and post to send to some of the head FWC officials? 
Furthermore my dad works out at the hatchery and if you will tell me the color of the tag and the numbers/letters on the tag he can tell you all the info on that fish.
Thanks again!


----------



## CaptainPJ (Dec 22, 2016)

When you submit the tag, you should also request information on the fish. It's really interesting to find out about that particular fishes life.
By the way, that was a really picture worthy fish. Solid catch, great job.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

We caught a red snapper a few years ago with a tag on it.
I had to call the number on the tag. 
It had traveled 9 miles over 3 year and grew several inches . The state sent me a Tshirt that said I caught a tagged red snapper


----------



## Saltydog44 (Dec 31, 2016)

Awesome post!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah we have had 1 tagged fish so far. Didn't know it was tagged until we filleted it out. Tag was layer flat with algae growing on it. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## Al.remoraking (Aug 20, 2016)

chaps said:


> It had a three digit number on it. I'd like to find out more information. I will probably call Fwc on Monday


Chaps .....and other anglers catching striped bass with tags.
i will try to shed some light on these tagged fish........ 

Adult striped bass used at the FWC Blackwater Fish hatchery are collected from several sources for spawning purposes. Each spring biologist on Lake Talquin ,Ocklocknee River , Apalachicola river and here locally on Blackwater River collect about 18-20 adult striped bass. These fish are transported to the hatchery, where they are "worked up" ...length,weight,sex ,and egg stage development is obtained {females}.Fin clips are taken for DNA database information. Finally, all striped are tagged, which helps us tract the fish . These adult striped bass are held for two years for spawning purposes. After the second year, fish are released on the Blackwater River at the Bryant Bridge boat ramp. Information on these fish are provided to anglers who catch and report tag information. A three digit tag number and color of tag are needed. Tag information can be reported directly to the Blackwater Fish Hatchery staff at ........850-957-6177,


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Al.remoraking said:


> Chaps .....and other anglers catching striped bass with tags.
> i will try to shed some light on these tagged fish........
> 
> Adult striped bass used at the FWC Blackwater Fish hatchery are collected from several sources for spawning purposes. Each spring biologist on Lake Talquin ,Ocklocknee River , Apalachicola river and here locally on Blackwater River collect about 18-20 adult striped bass. These fish are transported to the hatchery, where they are "worked up" ...length,weight,sex ,and egg stage development is obtained {females}.Fin clips are taken for DNA database information. Finally, all striped are tagged, which helps us tract the fish . These adult striped bass are held for two years for spawning purposes. After the second year, fish are released on the Blackwater River at the Bryant Bridge boat ramp. Information on these fish are provided to anglers who catch and report tag information. A three digit tag number and color of tag are needed. Tag information can be reported directly to the Blackwater Fish Hatchery staff at ........850-957-6177,



Great information! I will call the number for information on the tag. 

I'm curious why this time of year we see an increase in striper population in blackwater and other nearby rivers? Where do they go in the warmer months? Thanks


----------



## Al.remoraking (Aug 20, 2016)

chaps said:


> Great information! I will call the number for information on the tag.
> 
> I'm curious why this time of year we see an increase in striper population in blackwater and other nearby rivers? Where do they go in the warmer months? Thanks


Adult striped bass seek cool water refuge in the summer months [ May thru Sept ] in area rivers. As water temps cool in late Sept,Oct. these fish feed heavily as they regain body weight. It has been reported as much as 30% loss. 
Pictures of striped bass often show fish with large head and somewhat lean ,long bodies. Usually by Nov /Dec the fish have regained weight and are filled out. Remember, these adult fish, 4years age and older, are cool water bass ,they thrive in cooler water temps. 
Dec thru mid February they are feeding machines, preparing for the spring spawn which occurs late March thru late May in area rivers.

These fish tend to hold in sections of the lower rivers, deep holes or canals that hold baitfish --silver mullet, menhaden ,juvenile white, and speckled trout which they feed on. 
Remember these stripers are open water ,high mobile fish,roaming long distances in search of foo ......unlike largemouth bass that are structure oriented.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

What is the heaviest striper from blackwater or yellow that you are aware of?

I've seen photos of fish that appeared to be close to 50-60# claiming to have been caught from our waters.


----------



## Al.remoraking (Aug 20, 2016)

barefoot said:


> What is the heaviest striper from blackwater or yellow that you are aware of?
> 
> I've seen photos of fish that appeared to be close to 50-60# claiming to have been caught from our waters.


Barefoot ,
The largest striped bass we at the fish hatchery have seen or anglers have brought to us are the following ..... I'm trying to remember , i do not have the information in front of me .......Escambia River ----- 33 lbs , caught by an angler ,up at the X from Jim's Fish Camp. It was caught around Christmas time .

We had an angler catch one from the Shoal River/Yellow River that was brought to our facility ....it was in the 36lb range ...an 11 year old tagged fish .....guy was fishing for catfish ,caught it on a hotdog ....go figure.

Blackwater River anglers have repotedfish up to 30 lbs. 
when we are electrofishing for broodfish in late March , mid April we have collected females that have weighed in at 30-31 lbs. 
I personally have seen fish "roll up' ,stunned from the electrical current that have been 35-40 lb range. The fish hold momentarily in the electrical field ,then swept away from the river flow. In other words we have a small area directly in front of and under the boat ...We usually get one shot at these large fish....... As they say...... the big one got away .....these are powerful fish.
I keep waiting for a fish to break 50 lb barrier ....... I know they are there ...it is just a matter of time that someone catches one and breaks the silence.....
After all striper fishermen have a " code of silence" they honor......


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Is this chart applicable to the stripers here? Tried to copy and paste, didn't work.

http://www.stripers247.com/striped-bass-length-to-weight-chart.php

Curious about the one fishing partner caught, our girth measurement is suspect, seems too big.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I've caught a couple blackwater stripers around 32-33". I wish I would of got a weight. I would love to hook one in the 40# range


----------



## Al.remoraking (Aug 20, 2016)

kanaka said:


> Is this chart applicable to the stripers here? Tried to copy and paste, didn't work.
> 
> http://www.stripers247.com/striped-bass-length-to-weight-chart.php
> 
> Curious about the one fishing partner caught, our girth measurement is suspect, seems too big.


Kanaka,
Sorry Im just getting around to respond to this "chart" question.
Yes it is pretty accurate .....bear in mind that there is a difference in fish growth....I could show you some 30 day to 270 day old largemouth bass, striped bass ,hybrid striped bass, bluegill and other species of fish from the hatchery from the same age class .....meaning they were spawned at the same time and you would see the difference. Visitors look at these fish, each species held in individual tanks /raceways or production ponds and are amazed at the size difference.
I would use the chart as a pretty consistent indicator .....
Good luck !


----------



## Al.remoraking (Aug 20, 2016)

chaps said:


> I've caught a couple blackwater stripers around 32-33". I wish I would of got a weight. I would love to hook one in the 40# range


Ohhhhh yeah ,hang on for a fight.......


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I found out the striper was a male and came out of lake talquin last year. It was used for the spawn and realeased in to blackwater last year. It grew about 4" since it was released. The weight when the realesed it was 15#. I didn't get a weight on him when I caught him


----------

